# Ticks



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> We had some really strong east winds last spring too that contributed to all that flooding in the Monroe area. Even so, I can’t believe how high the water is down there right now! Our swamp up north didn’t seem any wetter than normal though.



I had a lake in my yard last spring and I am 2 miles off of Lake Erie. It seemed like it rained daily for months.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Mark4486 said:


> They recommended it to me for flees. I bought it for flees but my dog still got them. Here’s the link on there site where it says it’s for flees.https://www.sentinelpet.com/about-sentinel-brand-products/sentinel-flavor-tabs So I was disappointed in the product.


Right on. I don't use the Sentinel for the flea protection, as Simparica also protects against fleas. I give Sentinel to my dog for the protection it offers against heart worms and intestinal parasites. I rely on the Simparica to keep her flea and tick free.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

When the ticks started to get worse a few years ago I switched my dog's flea/tick med per my mom/vet's recommendation from Nexguard to K9 Advantix II, not because there's anything wrong with Nexguard, but because Nexguard is not a repellent, it only kills them once they bite. K9 Advantix II is a repellent with imidacloprid, permethrin and pyriproxyfen. So far it has worked pretty well for us. It even works to keep other biting flies off him like mosquitoes, etc.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Lamarsh said:


> When the ticks started to get worse a few years ago I switched my dog's flea/tick med per my mom/vet's recommendation from Nexguard to K9 Advantix II, not because there's anything wrong with Nexguard, but because Nexguard is not a repellent, it only kills them once they bite. K9 Advantix II is a repellent with imidacloprid, permethrin and pyriproxyfen. So far it has worked pretty well for us. It even works to keep other biting flies off him like mosquitoes, etc.


I’ll give it a try... what do you use for heart worm?


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> When the ticks started to get worse a few years ago I switched my dog's flea/tick med per my mom/vet's recommendation from Nexguard to K9 Advantix II, not because there's anything wrong with Nexguard, but because Nexguard is not a repellent, it only kills them once they bite. K9 Advantix II is a repellent with imidacloprid, permethrin and pyriproxyfen. So far it has worked pretty well for us. It even works to keep other biting flies off him like mosquitoes, etc.



So you (and your vet) prefer a tick repellent over a tick killer? Why is that?

As far as I know, K9 Advantix II is another product that doesn't kill ticks quickly, it takes days to actually kill ticks. So you are really at the mercy of how effective it is as a tick repellent.

If you look at the product label for K9 advantix II, you will notice it makes claims as far as how quickly it kills fleas (98% - 12 hours), but it doesn't make any claims about how quickly it kills ticks, or for how long it will kill ticks..... Hhhmmm. Usually if a product doesn't tell you how fast and effective it kills ticks, its because it usually isn't all that fast and effective at killing ticks. All these companies now know that ticks can transmit diseases after being attached for 24 hours, so if your tick prevention doesn't claim to kill ticks in 24 hours, then they are probably hiding that fact. If the product kill ticks quickly, they want you to know it it will say it on the label/package. Bayer isn't too forthcoming with it's effectiveness on ticks as much as it is with it's effectiveness on fleas, and there is likely a reason for that. Some pet med sites say Advantix II is only effective against ticks for 2 weeks, not even the full month claimed. Without more info from Bayer, its hard to say for sure.

As far as I'm concerned, repelling a tick is nice, but it isn't going to be 100% effective all the time. And if (when) it doesn't repel the tick and one gets on your dog and bites, if that tick isn't killed within 24 hours, then your dog is at risk of infection... My dog isn't at risk to every tick, just ones that bite and attach. I'd rather use a tick prevention that is going to kill 100% of ticks that bite, within 24 hours. Every tick that bites, will be dead before it can infect my dog with anything. Repelling ticks becomes unnecessary as long as they are all dead within 24 hours. A flea/tick prevention that relies on repellency rather than tick killing power, that also loses effectiveness when wet, doesn't sound like a great idea for a hunting/duck dog to me. I'd rather go with the prevention that isn't effected by water and kills 100% of biting ticks in less than 24 hours.

Again, its now common knowledge that tick-borne diseases can be transmitted to pets once a tick has bitten and been attached for 24 hours. If your tick prevention product takes longer than 24 hours to kill ticks, then your pet is still going to be at risk. 

Protecting our hunting dogs from fleas and ticks is going to be a tough ask of any flea and tick prevention product due to what hunting dogs go through.... We run them through tick infested woods and marshes, they are often wet, running through brush and tall grasses, all of which will remove the protection from the dog's coat and make many topicaltype flea/tick medications less effective right off the bat. I know during the hunting season, my dog is getting wet multiple times a week, any topical type product would constantly be rubbed off by brush, grasses, water, hunting vests, etc... This also will make flea/tick medications less effective over the course of a month. There are some products that can/will kill fleas/ticks easily in the first week or two after application, but then quickly lose efficacy after that, offering up little to no protection by the end of the month. I'm sure this happens much faster with a hunting dog.

I'd suggest the best option is a tick product that kills 100% of ticks within 24 hours, and one that will do it the entire 30 days. If your tick prevention isn't forthcoming with data to back up those claims, then I'd probably wonder why.... (No I wouldn't)


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

lefty421 said:


> So you (and your vet) prefer a tick repellent over a tick killer? Why is that?
> 
> As far as I know, K9 Advantix II is another product that doesn't kill ticks quickly, it takes days to actually kill ticks. So you are really at the mercy of how effective it is as a tick repellent.
> 
> ...


Any suggestions?


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Mark4486 said:


> Any suggestions?


For memory loss?


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

lefty421 said:


> For memory loss?


Oh your one of those guys ... got it.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Found one today while burning brush today so.......


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

N M Mechanical said:


> Found one today while burning brush today so.......


That's not a good sign.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

N M Mechanical said:


> Found one today while burning brush today so.......


Out already and its been plenty cold, so no they did not die but I wish they would.


----------



## mattcurt (Mar 3, 2019)

N M Mechanical said:


> Found one today while burning brush today so.......


Definitely not good!


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

I ran my GSP Saturday last and later found four tics on him. The Vet said they've been seeing dogs with tics for a few weeks - evidently the brief warm spell we had livened them up. Vet said a few 30 degree days is all it takes and she said based on the number of dogs that she's seen so far with tics this early it's going to be a bad year. Next year I'm going to start Taser on Nexgard in March.

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## 82shortbox (Jan 6, 2017)

They say now that 30% of all tick bites don't leave the bullseye ring found on humans that we all look for. Took our dog to the vet and got yearly shots, blood test showed she was exposed to a tick bite. Urine test showed she did not have lyme disease. Ever try to get a dog to pee in a cup? LOL


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> I ran my GSP Saturday last and later found four tics on him. The Vet said they've been seeing dogs with tics for a few weeks - evidently the brief warm spell we had livened them up. Vet said a few 30 degree days is all it takes and she said based on the number of dogs that she's seen so far with tics this early it's going to be a bad year. Next year I'm going to start Taser on Nexgard in March.
> 
> 9mm Hi-Power


Found one on my dog.I suspect possibly from Gladwin last Sunday.It is possible it came from my yard in the subdivision also.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Advice from an ol' time pat hunter:

Never leave home without one or two -










But if that fails have one of these as a backup  :










9mm Hi-Power


----------



## Ray Adams (Feb 17, 2006)

Lamarsh said:


> Just wondering if any of you think with this winter's handful of extreme cold snaps we might expect a break from the ticks this spring and summer? I have heard extreme cold sets them back, but not sure.


Unfortunately, no way...


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

82shortbox said:


> They say now that 30% of all tick bites don't leave the bullseye ring found on humans that we all look for. Took our dog to the vet and got yearly shots, blood test showed she was exposed to a tick bite. Urine test showed she did not have lyme disease. Ever try to get a dog to pee in a cup? LOL


A cup? No lol. Next time just try sliding a pie tin under her when she squats to pee.
Been there, done that!


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Tick numbers are related to rodent populations, they trend up and down with them. Last year's acorn crop should mean more rodents, and more ticks.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn Tics ...almost make you want to keep yourself & pets out of the woods !!! I know years ago ,,,we never gave tics a thought ! my brother had one on him last turkey season ,,,, hate them,,,hate them ,,,hate them my wire hair is gray & black & her hair is so thick ! you can't find anything on her. They will survive on your cloths ,for some time too ! throw you cloths in the dryer ,if posible ,,after hunting guys .


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep- Ran Olaf in the woods two weekends ago with my son. Checked our clothes and the dog before getting in the truck. We stopped at Subway on the way home and I looked down and saw a tick on my sons neck- not attached. took it off and killed it. Then when I got home found one on my undershirt while getting my clothes into the dryer... Hate em too.


----------



## Mr. Uplander (Jul 6, 2015)

Found 3 so far this year. But only on one of my dogs, which I thought was sorta odd/ funny.


----------



## Dale Malusi (Oct 27, 2018)

lefty421 said:


> A cup? No lol. Next time just try sliding a pie tin under her when she squats to pee.
> Been there, done that!


My vet has a long handled ladle they use to capture enough for a sample.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Tick Tubes seem to work... I put them out each spring for the last 2 years and fewer ticks Found on myself... I will keep buying and putting them out as the field mice find them and take the cotton w/ Permethrin being the ticks are to use the mice to travel around on them... so might be worth a try...
Newaygo1


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Newaygo1 said:


> Tick Tubes seem to work... I put them out each spring for the last 2 years and fewer ticks Found on myself... I will keep buying and putting them out as the field mice find them and take the cotton w/ Permethrin being the ticks are to use the mice to travel around on them... so might be worth a try...
> Newaygo1


Make your own, much cheaper...Toilet paper rolls filled with dryer lint saturated with permethrin.

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

CABELKINS2000 said:


> Make your own, much cheaper...Toilet paper rolls filled with dryer lint saturated with permethrin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Wait wait I’m sorry I have never heard of these tubes... do u just spread them around your property?


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mark4486 said:


> Wait wait I’m sorry I have never heard of these tubes... do u just spread them around your property?


Yes, under decks, porches, bushes, brush piles, etc. Put out about a dozen last spring and only pulled a couple of ticks from my lab. Usually, 20-30 ticks pulled off dog in spring and summer. I think it helped, will be spreading them again this spring. 

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

Python Ear tags for pigs. Zip tie to dog collars , keeps tick minimal and no effect to dog .


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

CABELKINS2000 said:


> Yes, under decks, porches, bushes, brush piles, etc. Put out about a dozen last spring and only pulled a couple of ticks from my lab. Usually, 20-30 ticks pulled off dog in spring and summer. I think it helped, will be spreading them again this spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Last night after posting my comment I went searching for info on tick tubes. And found a lot I wish I knew about this before. Thank you


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Attach an old white t-shirt to a stick and walk around your property. Brush the t-shirt up against grass/vegetation/trees as you walk and you'll get an idea how bad the tics are in an area. It's referred to as tick flagging.

Ticks are also attracted to butyric acid. Smear a little bit of butter on a small white cloth layed flat and see what visits.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

I took five off my dog after this mornings run at Fort Custer State Park. One deer tick and four dog ticks. My dog is on Simparica and Heartguard 24/7/365. This looks like it is going to be a long spring, summer and fall for ticks.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Barothy said:


> I took five off my dog after this mornings run at Fort Custer State Park. One deer tick and four dog ticks. My dog is on Simparica and Heartguard 24/7/365. This looks like it is going to be a long spring, summer and fall for ticks.


Were they already dug in? 

I had a wood tick crawling on my arm at Gladwin Field Trial Grounds on Saturday.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

augustus0603 said:


> Were they already dug in?
> 
> I had a wood tick crawling on my arm at Gladwin Field Trial Grounds on Saturday.



No they weren't dug in. She sat on the deck and I used a fine tooth comb on her. Most of the time I find them in the short hair around her eyes and the bridge of her nose.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Good to hear. I just started Simparica for my 3 dogs. I would be pretty angry if they were dug in for the cost of that stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Can Permethrin be diluted and spray on a dogs coat to help with tick control?


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't believe so. I believe it's highly toxic. There is an inexpensive horse/dog spray at TSC that works well on dogs. 


Chappy410 said:


> Can Permethrin be diluted and spray on a dogs coat to help with tick control?


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

We use python cattle tags on the beagles. Haven't found a tick on them since


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

Ticks and Opossums...

I was riding around today with a local who has a start up pheasant preserve and we started talking about ticks. He remarked - "I don't know why everyone is down on possums - they eat ticks by the bucketful." At that moment it was difficult for me to envisage an opossum wandering around looking for ticks to eat. But, this guy was half-right. Opossums evidently because of their long silky hair attract a lot of ticks. But...because they are almost constantly grooming themselves up to 95% + of the ticks end up going down their gullet. Who woulda' thought - not me. 

It's estimated that an opossum can ingest 5,000 ticks over a summer. 

9mm Hi-Power


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Ticks and Opossums...
> 
> I was riding around today with a local who has a start up pheasant preserve and we started talking about ticks. He remarked - "I don't know why everyone is down on possums - they eat ticks by the bucketful." At that moment it was difficult for me to envisage an opossum wandering around looking for ticks to eat. But, this guy was half-right. Opossums evidently because of their long silky hair attract a lot of ticks. But...because they are almost constantly grooming themselves up to 95% + of the ticks end up going down their gullet. Who woulda' thought - not me.
> 
> ...


I wish they would up it to 500,000.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

kisherfisher said:


> Python Ear tags for pigs. Zip tie to dog collars , keeps tick minimal and no effect to dog .





reddog1 said:


> We use python cattle tags on the beagles. Haven't found a tick on them since


I'm glad its working for you guys, but according to the Python tags info I've seen, it says they are only effective against Gulf Coast ticks and Spinose ear ticks...... Neither of which pose much danger to us here in/around Michigan.

According to https://www.neha.org/vector-map?vec...ve[]=59701&field_state_value=All&list_map=map
Gulf Coast ticks aren't anywhere near us (only down by the gulf coast) and the Spinose ear ticks don't carry any harmful pathogens, so they aren't really any danger to you or your dog, and again they are mostly prevalent in arid landscapes like you find out west, but not so much in the Great Lakes region.

Those tags say nothing about protection from ticks that are most plentiful in our area like deer ticks, dog ticks, brown ticks, etc... I'd be careful with them.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

slammer said:


> I have never been able to post pics on here or I’d throw them up


I go to upload file.Then select files ,then select pictures or images on my phone.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

slammer said:


> View attachment 398617
> View attachment 398619


Adult female deer tick.The bullseye ring is to be out away from the bite.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

Just pulled one off of our GSP tonight. Not a deer tick. My oldest found it. They do a great job looking after his health.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

This is the well documented bullseye ring.It indicates lymes disease but you can still contract the disease and not witness the bullseye or have one.
I purchased the tick removal tool and the work well.
The other day the two dogs picked up 7 ticks and it worked well.
Today the had soresto collars on and were on the ground for 2.5 hours and after a very thorough examination I found none.
Areas I find them are armpits,inside ears,head,neck,and rump,and the thicker fur along the spine.
I went over my dogs for over an hour and early the next morning I found yet another..They are sneaky buggers and avoid detection inherently.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

For a few years now I've soaked my hunting pants, a long sleeved Tshirt and a hoodie in a diluted permethrin solution (I don't wear both, just what conditions call for). The dogs vests get treated as well, and they get a monthly application of Vectra 3D. Haven't found a tick on me or the dogs in years. 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Mr. Botek said:


> For a few years now I've soaked my hunting pants, a long sleeved Tshirt and a hoodie in a diluted permethrin solution (I don't wear both, just what conditions call for). The dogs vests get treated as well, and they get a monthly application of Vectra 3D. Haven't found a tick on me or the dogs in years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What kind of vest do you use?I did treat my clothes and it worked.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Last year is the first year I found a tick on my dogs.They get a ton of ground time.this year is real bad.Untilthen I never found a tick and I have had bid dogs for over 30years


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Sylmar vests, although only the one dog wears it full time. The Vectra is very effective alone, but since there's always solution left in the bucket after the clothes, the vests get dunked for good measure. 

I do have them vaccinated for Lyme as a final defense.

I agree that the ticks are thick. A gentleman that's walked with me twice in the last couple of weeks has found 6 on him that I know of, and I'm still tick free. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> For a few years now I've soaked my hunting pants, a long sleeved Tshirt and a hoodie in a diluted permethrin solution
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What are you buying?

Never mind, I ended up buying a gallon of the .5% mixture.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

FISHMANMARK said:


> What are you buying?
> 
> Never mind, I ended up buying a gallon of the .5% mixture.


Sawyers is a common pre mix.But you can just buy the permethrin and mix 20:1 and get more bang for the buck


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

slammer said:


> I’m 99% sure it is but the doctor claims there are very few deer ticks in south east Michigan


For whatever reason, I unfortunately don't think that's true anymore.



birdhntr said:


> Sawyers is a common pre mix.But you can just buy the permethrin and mix 20:1 and get more bang for the buck


I have been buying the Sawyer stuff and it works, but I know they sell a 50% permethrin spray by the gallon at many stores, so doing the math in making the ratio would be easy and it's a smart way to save dough. The Sawyer stuff is .05%. You could even make it more potent if you want.


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have bought the .05 and 10% before and mixed it up, but never seen 50% don't think I would want that anyways.


----------

